# Spiele für Touchscreen Tablet mit extrem wenig Ram



## qozzer (18. März 2020)

*Spiele für Touchscreen Tablet mit extrem wenig Ram*

Hallo Community,
ich habe hier ein Touchscreen Tablet mit 1GB RAM (Dell Venue 8 Pro)

Welche Spiele für Windows könnt ihr mir dafür empfehlen ? Ich hab Steam drauf, aber auch von Disk ist sicher eine Option.
SD Karte ist groß genug (256GB)

PS: möchte das Teil ohne Tastatur bedienen, also am besten Touch-Support oder Steuerung mit Touch allein möglich.
Kann übrigens Multitouch und Touchgesten wie Pfeiltasten!

Ich spiele derzeit Siedler - Das Erbe der Könige und Anno 1404 läuft auch, wenn man weiß wie man es bedienen muss 
Heroes of Might and Magic 3 geht auch super.

Ich danke Euch schon mal.

Wer kann mir eine Software für virtuelle Touchsticks empfehlen ? ich denke damit könnte man sich gut was hinbasteln 

Gruß
qozzer


----------



## qozzer (21. März 2020)

*AW: Spiele für Touchscreen Tablet mit extrem wenig Ram*

Keiner der sich damit auskennt ? Gruß


----------

